# Tintenstrahler hp 990 CXi an WIN XP home



## aweisser (17. Juli 2005)

Für folgendes Problem habe ich keine Lösung:

Konfiguration: 

990 CXI über USB angeschlossen an Server mit WIN XP home (SP 1)
Mit diesem Server sind über MS Heimnetzwerk verbunden : Desktop PC mit WIN me u. Toshiba Laptop mit WIN 98.

Fotodruck ein und desselben Bildes auf KODAK Fotopapier ergibt vom Laptop (WIN 98) und vom Desktop (WIN me) ein hervorragendes Ergebnis. - Hochglanz Bild
Vom Server (XP home) wird das Bild deutlich matter! Flaues Bild mit mattem Character.

Der installaierte Treiber ist auf allen 3 Systemen, soweit ich feststellen kann, der gleiche. (990 c series) Der Druckmodus ist in allen 3 Fällen Photo RET Das Standard Farbprofil steht auf < kein> und im übrigen auf automatisch bestes Profil suchen.

Alle übrigen, für mich erkennbaren Druckereinstellungen sind in allen 3 Fällen identisch.

Kann das Phänomen mit XP zusammenhängen? 
Welche Auswirkungen hätte das Vorgeben eines bestimmtem Farbprofils beim 990 Cxi? (trial and error Methode zum Herausfinden ist leider aufgrund der hohen Papier und Tintenkosten sehr unwirtschaftlich)

Wer hat hierzu Kenntnisse, bzw. Erfahrung?

Für hilfreiche Hinweise bin ich dankbar.


----------

